# DB-Tool?



## Bubi Meier (10. Dez 2008)

Guten Abend,

mein Anliegen hat zwar nicht unmittelbar was mit JAVA zu tun, aber es gibt auch sicher hier Meinungen dazu:

Was ist wohl das 'coolste' Tool zum DB Design? Ich habe hier nun einige aus dem Netz geladen, aber keins überzeugt mich so richtig. Das Sun Tool für MySQL, MySQL Workbench, macht schon einen guten Eindruck, aber leider sind nicht alle Features in der kostenlosen Version verfügbar.

Weiss jemand was ähnlich gutes, am besten für umsonst?

-bm


----------



## The_S (10. Dez 2008)

Die Structured Query Language ist mit abstand das coolste Tool, so richtig schön leet ... Einfach die DB-Konsole aufmachen und los schreiben  .

Mal im Ernst: Wie definierst du "cool"? Schön aussehen, hohe Funktionalität, welche Funktionalität, schlank, schnell, großkotzig, irgendeine bestimmte DB, ...?


----------



## HoaX (10. Dez 2008)

squirrelsql kann ziemlich viel, wenn es am anfang auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist


----------



## FenchelT (10. Dez 2008)

Ich habe fuer mein richtig cooles tool auch richtig cool Geld bezahlt, weil es sich gelohnt hat.

Wenn Du nur mit mySQL arbeiten moechtest kannst Du auch das ziemlich coole HeidiSQL benutzen, ist umsonst.
Schon alleine der Name ist cool  :wink:


----------



## foobar (10. Dez 2008)

Die Database Tools für Eclipse sind ganz praktisch, weil man dann nicht aus der IDE raus muß.


----------



## tfa (10. Dez 2008)

http://www.minq.se/products/dbvis/




			
				foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Database Tools für Eclipse sind ganz praktisch, weil man dann nicht aus der IDE raus muß.


Und macht die IDE langsam und träge. Finde ich unpraktisch.


----------



## Guest (10. Dez 2008)

www.databaseanswers.com/modelling_tools.htm

dbdesigner4


----------

